# Visiting Adlerhimmel



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I went down to Oroville to see Cindy today for tips on tracking and just to show her how Natsu is doing. 










They just got a new female too Daffy z Chotinského údolí, she was really sweet and I just love her looks! 

















She has a litter that's going home pretty soon (some of the pups already have) out of her female Aura Daniel Bohemia. So of course, I had to meet them and take some pictures!








We took them on a little exploratory "nature" walk.

















































Took a shot at trying to stack some for her, the 3 sable females.


























And a fun bonus! Natsu's first time seeing a skateboard since he was 6 weeks old. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s8YEEN4b_A


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Such beautiful dogs! They're still high on my list for my next GSD, so it's really nice to see them. Thanks for sharing! I should probably shoot an email out to her soon and start talking to her.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Beautiful dogs & photos


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful dogs. Thanks for posting those!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

momma is very pretty, and puppies are adorable


----------



## Isha (Nov 5, 2014)

sexy gsd


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Such cuties! I really like the new female they acquired


----------



## Jaspa (Feb 8, 2015)

Amazing dogs.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you all! ^_^


----------

